# Anybody Watch American Idol?



## Tanner (Mar 1, 2007)

One of my daughters friends is in the final 12 girls this year.  Her name is Jordin Sparks.  My daughter was the president of the Drama Club at Sandra Day O'Connor High School.  My daughter is graduated now but in previous years she was always in the plays there and Jordin was the singing talent.  When I first heard Jordin sing years ago, I thought wow what a great voice.  Jordin is a very nice girl and comes from a great family. It looks like she will go pretty far in the competition.  She is still in High School.  Her dad is Philipi Sparks, he was a defensive back for the Giants.  He now coaches football at our high school Boulder Creek.  Anyway, vote for Jordin, if you like her singing.


----------



## airrat (Mar 1, 2007)

Looking at my signature, you know my wife and I are liking the zonie.  She has been doing very well and we hope she goes far.


----------



## wudnhed (Mar 1, 2007)

We watch it but are having a hard time tonight.  AI and Survivor are on at the same time[!]

Hope Jordan does well, Tim!

My nephew, who lives in Washington, has a friend in the last 12 also but I can remember which one it is.

Can you post who get voted out?
Thanks


----------



## jaywood1207 (Mar 1, 2007)

It's on again at 11:00pm EST.  I have it set to record so I can check it tomorrow.


----------



## wudnhed (Mar 1, 2007)

Jamie, we live out in the country and have Dish Network but unfortunately, our local cable won't let Dish carry the network channels so we have to watch via rabbit ears [!][]


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Mar 1, 2007)

Glad I have TIVO as I watched Survior also but tivoed AI and she is one of our favorites. I think this year the finals will be only girls....


----------



## Tanner (Mar 1, 2007)

Jordin is still in after tonight and I think she will be in the last four or five people left, girls and guys, in the competition.  The girls are really good this year.  
Voted off tonight:
Nicholas Pedro
AJ Tabaldo
Alaina Alexander
Leslie Hunt

I think AJ and Leslie should still be on.  Weird voting.  Sanjaya Malakar and Antonella Barba should be gone.  They must have a lot of friends with phones.IMHO [:I]


----------



## wudnhed (Mar 1, 2007)

Thanks Tim, watched Leslie sing her farewell song.  If she had sang that way last night, she would probably still be in.


----------



## airrat (Mar 2, 2007)

Tim I agree with you.  I think the only reason Antonella is still on is the pictures on her site.  I am surprised that Idol didn't remove her, but they were not nude from what I hear.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Mar 2, 2007)

My wife likes AI and I just sorta sit there in a bored trance. But, being one who likes to observe people, I do get a kick out of the looks fathers of the girls give Simon when he critizes them. You say Jordan's father was a football player. Simon may need some big security men around him if daddy gets too angry. [:0]


----------



## Scott (Mar 2, 2007)

Well, I'm glad I'm not the only sicko that watches American Idol!  It is entertainment, and it serves to remind me of the ludicrous nature of a popular vote!  Just when I think people may have it right, then somebody like Taylor Hicks wins!  And to think this is essentially the process we use to select our leaders!!!  Come to think of it, now things start to make sense!   [}]

I think Jordan is a real talent!  Her family should be real proud of her!

Scott.


----------



## TAld (Mar 2, 2007)

American Idol-what's that? I'm always turning pen's in the shop [][][] Wife and I are also voting for Jordin.


----------



## Tanner (Mar 3, 2007)

My daughter talked to her the other day and Jordin is very nervous, very excited and very scared.  I looked through some of the other girls' bios and saw that most of them have had professional voice and singing coaches.  Jordin has not had any.  Can you imagine how she will do when the pros step in and start helping the contestants.[:0]


----------



## mdburn_em (Mar 3, 2007)

Scott,
I agree with everything you said except the part that this is essentially the way we elect our leaders.  This is a perfect example of why the way we elect our leaders is different than this.
I too watch AI, I also have not appreciated the conflict between Survivor and AI.  
Fox chooses to muddy the waters by not limiting the number of votes each contestant can receive from a phone number.  I may vote, but I will not spend 2 hours on the phone like the people that vote for the two horrible singers previously mentioned.
It's unfortunate that the best singers often don't even get to the final 2.  (Jeniffer Hudson, Mandissa (SP?))
I also agree that this should be a final of women, maybe even the top 4.  I also think that one of the best singers will again be eliminated in the country round because that is a very foreign genre to them.


----------



## Tanner (Mar 3, 2007)

Last year our favorite was Chris Daughtry and he came in third.  I was as shocked as he was.  He gets the last laugh as he is doing awesome.  He is the Idol contestant to have a song to reach platinum the fastest.  His whole album is great.  

Look into Tivo, we have the Cox version and it has changed my life.[]  I am always losing track of time when I'm making a pen.  I just watch whatever I want later, and I can fast forward through the 20 minutes of commercials per hour.[]


----------



## mdburn_em (Mar 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Tanner_
> <br />Last year our favorite was Chris Daughtry...
> 
> Look into Tivo...I just watch whatever I want later, and I can fast forward through the 20 minutes of commercials per hour.[]



Chris was my personal favorite last year too.  I have a DVR from DISH but it's limited.  If I record, I can watch what I'm recoding or watch something that's been recorded and stored, but I can't watch one thing and record another.  I do love that DVR though.  I've thought about upgrading but that would mean I wouldn't have been able to get my Beall Collet chuck or new Grinder or all the pens kits from CSUSA or...[]


----------



## Texas Taco (Mar 3, 2007)

I'm proud to say I've never watched a single episode of American Idol.  I wish Jordin luck but still don't think I will be watching any of it.


----------



## Tanner (Mar 8, 2007)

Jordin Sparks of Arizona makes the top 12 contestants.


----------



## ilikewood (Mar 8, 2007)

This thing is rigged....Sundance got bumped by the little long haired guy who can't sing....I think something is up.[!]


----------



## Tanner (Mar 8, 2007)

I know, my wife and I are bewildered.  The Sanjaya does not have the talent to be in the top 12.  I guess that's what you get when you have 1,000,000 15 year old girls voting 10 times each.  He won't last through the next round.  I said that last time too though.[V]


----------



## PenWorks (Mar 8, 2007)

Heck, I could have told you it was rigged from the start,
When they wouldn't even let me audition when they came to town []


----------



## airrat (Mar 9, 2007)

It has always been rigged.  Taylor Hicks won because of a web site that decided early in the competition to make the worst person in their minds win.   Another name is Fantasia, cannot listen to one of her songs nor her voice.

Tonight I think all the wrong people got voted off.   I may not like sundance for a personality, but if you don't look at the tv and just listen he is pretty good.


----------



## alamocdc (Mar 9, 2007)

Two things blew my mind about last night. 1) Sanjaya is still there [:0][] and 2) Sabrina is gone. At least Cantsingnelli Barba is gone. I couldn't stand to hear her sing. I had both Sundance and Jared at risk, but I honestly thought Sanjaya would go with one of them. 

Oh, and we love Jordin. Very talented young lady and I wish her well!


----------



## wudnhed (Mar 9, 2007)

Which one was Sundance and who all got voted off?  We were watching Surviver. 
Thanks[]


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Mar 9, 2007)

Agree, Sabrina and Sundance gone shows something is flawed with the system.
Sanjaya still in is a farse.
Antonella is gone and rightfully so. She can't sing. But she was eye candy to look at. I think she will reappear publicly in her.....uh....full glory somewhere.


----------



## alamocdc (Mar 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rifleman1776_
> <br />Antonella... I think she will reappear publicly in her.....uh....full glory somewhere.



Frank, Playboy is prolly makin the phone call as I type this.[}][:0]

Becca, Sundance is the heavy guy with the goatee, that always said, "Yes, sir.", "No, sir.", and "Yes, Ma'am." Gone as of last night are Sundance, Antonella, Jared (tall black guy) and Sabrina[:0][!][xx(]. She is hands down better than Stephanie and Haley and both are still there. Don't get me wrong, I like Haley and Stephanie can sing. Just not as well as Sabrina. Oh well.


----------



## Tanner (Mar 9, 2007)

My wife and I had Sabrina in the top 3 or 4 singers.  Maybe Simon ruined it for her when he said her high notes sounded like she was screaming.[]  Hugh Hefner was asked if he would have Barba in Playboy and he said absolutly.  I about fell off the couch when Simon was asked what the voters should do when Sundance was voted off and Sanjaya was kept on, he said turn the volumn up.[:0]


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Mar 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by alamocdc_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...



I was thinking the Playboy thing. It'll be a big seller.


----------



## mdburn_em (Mar 9, 2007)

I'm really glad that Jordin is still there.  She is so young, with such a good voice...  She is not as polished or refined as so many in the competition who have had professional training.  It will be exciting to see how she does when she really gets to work with a voice coach.
That Sanjaya is still there is a travesty.  
Re. Sabrina.  She was in my top 4.  Since there isn't a cute girl getting the votes like Jasmine Trias did, I think her departure is more related to her song selection.  She chose a terrible song...
Re. Sundance.  He had an amazing audition and he's done nothing since.  (IMHO)  He would have been gone sooner rather than later.
We can only hope that Sanjaya gets what he deserves but again, look how long Jasmine lasted.
The best singer rarely wins this competition.  Actually I'm struggling to remember any season when the best "singer" won.  Can't remember one.  Last year, the best singers were Chris Daughtry and Elliot Yamin; neither appearing in the final two.  []


----------



## huntersilver (Mar 9, 2007)

I was sorry to see Sundance leave, he had a good voice.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Mar 9, 2007)

Actually, it really isn't about the best voice. They are looking for the American 'IDOL'. In other words, the new entertainer that will appeal to the youngsters, ages 12 to 30. But, still a good voice should be a requisite, not Sanjaya's no-voice. Actually, the show is marketing genius, let the potential market choose who they will spend money to hear. The producers are making jillions from these kids.


----------



## wudnhed (Mar 9, 2007)

OK forgive me for being so dense here.  Was Sundance the heavyset guy with the really curly hair?  Also, is Jordan the girl that's just a tiny bit heavy and sang rock on Wed?


----------



## alamocdc (Mar 9, 2007)

No, Becca, that's Chris Sligh. Sundance is the other big guy with the goatee. And yes on Jordin.


----------



## wudnhed (Mar 9, 2007)

Thanks Billy, I love Jordin, she has an excellent voice.  Can't image Sundance in my brain, which is understandable[] I really like Chris out of the guys!


----------



## Tanner (Mar 9, 2007)

Sundance Head is the guy the shorter stocky guy with a goatee that has a great voice.  His dad is Roy Head, he had some big hits in the 60's.  Roy Head and the Trait's sang Treat Her Right in 1965.  It was a huge hit.  He got his voice from his dad.  I think he needed to command the stage better, pitchy in some areas and did not have the Yo factor.[]  Just kiddding around.


----------



## PenWorks (Mar 14, 2007)

You guys actually made me watch this tonight. I only watch the auditions, then stop watching. The auditions are the best part.

Anyways, sorry crackers, it was not a fair contest tonight. Whitey can't sing Motown.
Most of it was painfull. They all should be voted off tonight except Melinda, Ki KI & Jordan. Give it to Melinda and you can go back to penturning on Tuesday nite []


----------



## Tanner (Mar 14, 2007)

Yeah, three people forgot their words.[V]  Some of the people that sounded good before really sounded bad tonight.  I'm hoping Sanjaya gets the boot.  I don't think I can anguish another night of his sing...sounds.[:0]  Jordin was really good again tonight and we're looking forward to seeing more of her.  I wonder what my old home movies of her singing on stage with my daughter in plays would be worth, if she makes it big.[]


----------



## alamocdc (Mar 14, 2007)

Our hometown sentimental favorite is Haley. While she isn't truly the caliber of Melinda, Kiki or Jordin, I think she's held her own. Our daughter just told us that Haley graduated with our oldest son and that LOML may have had her as a student, but she can't remember.


----------



## wudnhed (Mar 14, 2007)

OMG, last night was pretty sad except for Melinda, KiKi and Jordin.  Sorry but the guys were awful and Sanjaya, he cannot sing!!!!!!!!!!  The 12 year old girls must be voting for him 20 times each.  Sorry but hope he's gone tonight[] It will be interesting tonight.


----------



## huntersilver (Mar 14, 2007)

I don't know if Melinda is going to win it, but I know
she will have some good contracts after the show


----------



## ilikewood (Mar 14, 2007)

Jordan really put herself back in the game, even if her song was really sappy.  She sang great.  Melinda and LaKisha are the two to beat.

Who in the world is voting for Sanjaya?  [?]


----------



## mdburn_em (Mar 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PenWorks_
> <br />You guys actually made me watch this tonight...it was not a fair contest tonight...


Anthony, wait until Country night...ick!
I hope the top 3 are versatile...
It's going to be fun to watch Jordin grow and develop as a musician.


----------



## mdburn_em (Mar 15, 2007)

The bottom three didn't surprise me at all.  I was hoping Sanjaya would be the one going but it was encouraging to see him in the bottom 2.  Of course that could just mobilize his little army.


----------



## wudnhed (Mar 15, 2007)

Dang..........totally forgot to watch[V]  Bought the DVD Casino Royale and watched it last night.  Really good movie, didn't think I was going to like the Bond replacement but there is alot to like about him, what a body[:0][]

So who got voted out?  I see by Mark's post, I'm going to have to watch Sanjaya again[!][][V]


----------



## jaywood1207 (Mar 15, 2007)

> _The 12 year old girls must be voting for him 20 times each.  Sorry but hope he's gone tonight[]
> _


_

He looks and sounds like a 12 yr old girl.  He's gotta go.  He shouldn't have made it near this far._


----------



## ilikewood (Mar 15, 2007)

I still say....FIXED!!

I read today that the contract all contestants sign states the producers can  "override" voting.  I haven't been able to verify it, but that would make a whole lot of sense.


----------



## mdburn_em (Mar 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by wudnhed_
> <br />Dang..........totally forgot to watch[V]  Bought the DVD Casino Royale and watched it last night.  Really good movie, didn't think I was going to like the Bond replacement but there is alot to like about him, what a body[:0][]
> 
> So who got voted out?  I see by Mark's post, I'm going to have to watch Sanjaya again[!][][V]



Brandon.  He would have been gone sooner rather than later.  I think he was too set in his ways to be able to make the change the judges were asking him to make.
A lot of people seem to not like Phil's shaved head.  I can say that he probably didn't think about it because it is so accepted in the Navy.  When you deploy for 6, 8 or 12 months, it's a really easy hair style to maintain.  I did it once.  They said I looked like a freaky axe murderer so didn't do it again.[!]


----------



## huntersilver (Mar 15, 2007)

Man I cant believe that Sanjia (sp?) is still there!


----------



## wudnhed (Mar 20, 2007)

Wow, Jordan just blew me away!  What a great performance she gave tonight.  Now I have to listen to what's his name..........Sanja..Senjou whatever[xx(]


----------



## Tanner (Mar 21, 2007)

Jordin had another awesome performance.  That kid Sanjaya is so gone.  It's too bad Howard Stern is having all his listeners call in for Sanjaya so he can ruin the show.


----------



## Tanner (Mar 22, 2007)

Stephanie is gone tonight.  She was a very good singer.  Sanjaya is still there and not even in the bottom two.  His performance last night was just horrible.  It looks like Howard Stern's plan is working.  Get all of his fans to vote for Sanjaya, so he can say he ruined the show. [!]  Everybody should cancel their Sirius satellite radio contract just to get back at him.  Ruin Sirius, so Stern does not have a platform.


----------



## wudnhed (Mar 22, 2007)

Howard is an ***hole, sorry to offend anyone, that is solely my own opinion.  Sanjaya has had way more than his 15 min. of fame, in fact he's had hours.............stop the insanity.........serenity now (hands raised to the air and dropping to knees)[!][][V]


----------



## Paul in OKC (Mar 22, 2007)

> .............stop the insanity.........



The only way to do that is to stop the show. (which I have not ever seen anyway)


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Tanner_
> <br />Stephanie is gone tonight.  She was a very good singer.  Sanjaya is still there and not even in the bottom two.  His performance last night was just horrible.  It looks like Howard Stern's plan is working.  Get all of his fans to vote for Sanjaya, so he can say he ruined the show. [!]  Everybody should cancel their Sirius satellite radio contract just to get back at him.  Ruin Sirius, so Stern does not have a platform.



Since it's on, I watch it. I voted for Stephanie. Figured she would not do well since I had no trouble getting through. I vote five times, no more. I only had to dial seven times for my five. That Sanjaya is runing the show. He is a no-talent waste. I don't understand how he got past the initial screening auditions.


----------



## alamocdc (Mar 22, 2007)

You could tell from Ashley's reaction who's voting for him. I haven't seen anything like that since Elvis and The Beatles. But she seemed to cry for others as well, so maybe she was just caught up in the moment.[?] I was really proud of Haley this week. I thought she did quite well and Jordin just continues to bring it. Lakisha and Melinda both have recording contracts in the bag, so I'm not worried about either of them. Blake does too, for that matter. He, Jordin, Gina and Haley all have the talent, and more importantly, the "marketability" that the program is looking for. I guess we'll see what pans out in the wash. Hopefully, we'll be seeing the last of Sanjoka as the song requirements get more varied. I can't wait to see what he does for C&W night (assuming he makes it that far). Okay, where's the icon for shaking head in disgust?[]


----------



## wudnhed (Mar 22, 2007)

ROTFLMAO...Sanjoka, good one Billy!


----------



## mdburn_em (Mar 22, 2007)

I do think there is one positive thing about Stephanie getting voted off.  In my unofficial capacity I had her tied for 4th with Blake.  She would have been voted off sooner or later.  IMHO, she didn't sing well Tuesday night, so in that regard, I think she was voted off solely on her performance.  Before anyone yells at me, I don't think Sanjaya, Chris or Haley are better singers, they just have a better following.  When the pool gets whittled down, those votes that are keeping those three in will not be enough to keep them in this farce.  Sanjaya might make the top 3 though.[!]


----------



## huntersilver (Mar 23, 2007)

Sanjaya,

may make it to the top 3 if Howard Stern keeps it up!


----------



## wudnhed (Mar 27, 2007)

OMG, Sanjokie is singing and my ears hurt!!!!!!!!


----------



## alamocdc (Mar 27, 2007)

What?... I can't hear you after listening to that... hmm, well it used to be a song. But on a brighter note (pun intended), Jordin and Gina were fantastic.


----------



## wudnhed (Mar 28, 2007)

Jordin and Gina just get better and better every week.  Me thinks the curly headed dude mights begone tonight!


----------



## Tanner (Mar 28, 2007)

It seems like Sanjoka (thanks Billy), does not care if he gets votes because he's the worst.  He just keeps singing like crap and looking like some kind of alien.[:0]  I don't think it was the best song for Jordin, however, she pulled it off.  My wife and I both said that Gina did an awesome job again.  Lakisha and Melinda did great too.  They both have had professional lessons.  Melinda better be on tone as she was a professional back up singer.


----------



## Scott (Mar 28, 2007)

I find Simon's comments to be pretty much right on, though somewhat more blunt than how I would put things.  But his comments to Sanjoka were great!  Something like:  It doesn't really matter what we say anymore, does it?  You're in your own universe now, just go with it!

I've been studying stupid people for many years (I run a welfare office), and I've come to the conclusion that there are lots of stupid people, but some are what I call "aggressively stupid!"  Sanjoka is an aggressively bad singer!

It's nice that there are some bright spots on the show - I think Jordin and Gina just keep getting better every week!

Scott.


----------



## wudnhed (Apr 4, 2007)

Jordin did very well again last night as did others.  Sanjokie was awful again, even the judges don't have words for it.  I think if they keep Sanjokie in tonight poor Haley might be the next victim.  I hope she get another chance and he is outta there.[}]


----------



## Scott (Apr 4, 2007)

I think they should change the voting rules one week, and instead of voting FOR whoever you like, we should be allowed to vote AGAINST who we don't like!  That would fix one problem!

Scott.


----------



## huntersilver (Apr 4, 2007)

I think Sanjai will be safe tonight, eventhough he can't sing[:0]


----------



## alamocdc (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Scott_
> <br />I think they should change the voting rules one week, and instead of voting FOR whoever you like, we should be allowed to vote AGAINST who we don't like!  That would fix one problem!
> 
> Scott.



Don't I wish, Scott, don't I wish!


----------



## Tanner (Apr 4, 2007)

Hey Scott, I told my wife that the other night.[]  I can only hope I don't have to see Sanjoka sing next week.


----------



## wudnhed (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Tanner_
> <br />  I can only hope I don't have to see Sanjoka sing next week.



Too bad, we all will[] Makes me sad that some of the contestants that deserve to stay longer can't because of this thing with Joka!


----------



## punkinn (Apr 6, 2007)

Been watching AI for three seasons now.   I pegged Fantasia and Taylor as winners early in each season but my fav last year was Chris - and his CD is <b>extremely</b> good, in case some haven't heard it.  

This year is almost enough to make me stop watching.   Jordin, Melinda and LaKisha are fantastic, and I like Chris & Blake as well (they'll probably not be finalists though).  The "Tony Bennett" week (I can't believe he's 80!) was interesting and I thought that ranking after Melinda's flawless performance, Chris and Blake did the best.  Jordin has real all-round star potential, though.   

It's just so depressing watching Sanjoka (I second the kudos for that nick) still in with such talented kids.  Pathetic.  If he goes much farther, the show's credibility is entirely washed up, IMHO.  But then again, I can't stand Howard Stern, either.  []

What is next week's "theme"?  Anyone know?

Nancy


----------



## wudnhed (Apr 6, 2007)

Nancy, it might be country, they haven't done that yet.  Howard Stern........who's that[][}]


----------



## alamocdc (Apr 6, 2007)

I think I saw that it was Jennifer Lopez next week.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Apr 8, 2007)

I watch it because my wife likes the show. But, I have to admit I have gotten a bit caught up in the competition. Keep in mind, this is TV and ratings are the name of the game. Hating Sanjaya is sure to keep ratings up. Part of the theory of the voting process is that if America picks who they like the most, America will buy records. But, with Sanjaya there the whole process is skewed. Maybe if the voting was more like they do on Dancing With The Stars it could be fairer to the better talented competitors. The show could throw out whoever they wanted. I dunno. Doubt the sky will fall if Sanjaya wins or gets to the finals.


----------



## mdburn_em (Apr 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Scott_
> <br />I think they should change the voting rules one week, and instead of voting FOR whoever you like, we should be allowed to vote AGAINST who we don't like!  That would fix one problem!
> 
> Scott.



Hmmm.  That might be nice...but don't you think the NASTY people would strike in this too?  Votefortheworst.com would change their tune to voteforthebest and Howard Stern (the loving, caring person he is) would urge his minions to vote for Melinda, Jordin or LaKisha.


----------



## Tanner (Apr 25, 2007)

Well, I think Jordin will be safe again this week.[]  I'm so glad that Sanjoka is gone.  i enjoyed the whole show.  I also liked how Blake did tonight too.  I keep teasing my daughter that the price of my home videos of Jordin are going up.[}]  Tonights show was also for a good cause.  It was great to see everyone do good.


----------



## BigRob777 (Apr 25, 2007)

Jordin is awesome and her personality is just as awesome.  What a refreshing young lady.  I'm glad to see she's still in the running.
Rob


----------



## BigRob777 (Apr 25, 2007)

I think the results will be:
1 Melinda
2 Blake or Jordin
3 Jordin or Blake
Just my opinion.  I used to really like Lakisha, but she hasn't seemed to get better with time, as the others have.  Blake and Jordin are my two favorite personalities, but I have to go with the gospel fan.
Rob


----------



## Tanner (May 17, 2007)

Jordin makes it into the finals!!!  We are all very happy for her.  We've known her since she was 14.  She has worked very hard for this and she deserves it. Melinda did good, however I think the song choices last night were not that good.  Jordin had great song choices and I think she sounded great no matter what Simon said.


----------



## micah (May 17, 2007)

Jordin is really something special. As for the type of songs and singing prefrence goes, my wife and I rooted for Blake the whole way through and we will definantly be buying his cd whether or not he wins. I'm not giving up on him winning though. I have called the last 3 votes correct and I'm giving the crown to him, so we'll just see![]


----------



## BigRob777 (May 17, 2007)

Oh well, I do think Melinda is a better singer, but Jordin and Blake are better "idol" figures.
Rob


----------



## Rifleman1776 (May 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigRob777_
> <br />Oh well, I do think Melinda is a better singer, but Jordin and Blake are better "idol" figures.
> Rob



Agreed. The younger people who vote the most (and who buy the CDs) would go more for the images of Blake and Jordin. But, I'm sure Melinda will still go on to a great career.


----------



## wudnhed (May 17, 2007)

I for one thought Jordin and Melinda would be in the finale.  Blake wasn't that great in the beginning but has come a long way.  IMHO Jordin will take this.  Melinda is and EXCELLENT singer and will be picked up with contract immediately.


----------



## johnkepka (May 17, 2007)

60 million votes--How many are multiples??  Too many multiple votes for contestants.


----------



## Tanner (May 17, 2007)

I think Blake is the best performer.  I'm not a big fan of beat box, however when he sings straight up he has a distinguishable voice that sounds great.  I root for Jordin because she is my daughterâ€™s friend and watched her sing as early as the age of 14.  Jordin's dad is our high school football coach here in Anthem and my youngest daughter says that the guys in football really like him.  I also think Jordin's singing is awesome.  I've seen her get better throughout this competition.  She does not have the dance moves Blake has, but she can really belt out the high notes and not look or sound like she is yelling.


----------



## alamocdc (May 17, 2007)

Part of me was surprised and part not. I thought Blake would go, but I believe all three will have successful careers. The success of Jordin's and Melinda's careers will depend on the songs they choose to record. While they are both capable of recording nearly anything, choice will be the key. 

The competition is now Blake's to lose.


----------



## Scott (May 17, 2007)

Yes, I was somewhat shocked to see Melinda go, but all the top three are great in my book!  Melinda will have a great career, as will Blake and Jordin.  I am rooting for Jordin because I think her singing is just plain awesome, but Blake can really knock them out of the park too!  A good American Idol this year!

Scott.


----------



## huntersilver (May 17, 2007)

In my opinion Melinda was the best singer, however being the
eldest perhaps did not get the votes.  But my sense is she
is going to have a fantastic career[]


----------



## BigRob777 (May 17, 2007)

Well, it seems like most of us feel the same way.  
Rob


----------



## Tanner (May 24, 2007)

Jordin Sparks wins American Idol!!!!!


----------



## wudnhed (May 24, 2007)

Congratulations to Jordin!!!!!!!!  I felt she would win after last nights performance.  The show was pretty good tonight and Jordin's finale dress was gorgeous!

On another note........did anyone watch what that stupid witch on Fox news said about our  newest American idol?  Helloooooooo.....it's a singing competion not a beauty contest.  What an idiot, JMO!


----------



## alamocdc (May 24, 2007)

She's just jealous, Becca. B/c she'll never have the kind of success that Jordin will. [] And in case any are wondering, we probably heard her first Top 10 single. I think the song will be a hit, and I thought so when she first sang it Tuesday night.


----------



## wudnhed (May 24, 2007)

Billy, did you know that song was a whole 'nother contest in itself?  There was a contest for someone to write a song for the winning Idol to sing for their first single.

Back to my other comment........ I'm a little over weight too and I can't believe someone would go on national TV to criticize or put a girl down during what should be the most exciting time of her life[]  My hope is Jordin never saw the interview and if she did, she lets it roll off.  Take it from someone who knows, being a little over weight or having a weight problem can be very hard on people. JMHO!


----------



## Tanner (May 24, 2007)

Jordin is OK with it, as she does modeling for big girls now.  I did not hear what the lady said, but you are right, Jordin will let it go.  They are lucky Jordin's dad is so nice, as I would have to respond to something like that. I was taught for every action there is an equal or greater reaction.


----------

